
Google finds evidence of attack linked to Iran state media - tareqak
https://www.axios.com/google-finds-evidence-of-attack-linked-to-iran-backed-media-1535046370-573d2b45-06eb-4499-802f-dcd8e8076bf7.html
======
prolikewh0a
This all seems far too fishy for me. It seems like someone is trying to
Manufacture Consent for war with Iran and they're using fear to do so. With
Facebook acting on a Fireeye report yesterday, they took down Anti-Israel/Pro-
Palestine, Anti-Saudi, and Pro-Iran media [1]. What's the issue with being
Anti-Israel/Pro-Palestine other than that it conflicts with 'American Values'?
Saudi Arabia funds ISIS [2] and is a major player in Imperialism and war, why
wouldn't Americans on the left be against this?

Mark my words, this new push by social media to take down "inauthentic" pages
is really being used to crush dissent and alternate opinions that go against
the grain of the allowed discourse in USA.

If China can do it, so can USA. This seems oddly familiar to the run up to
Iraq.

[1] [https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/08/more-coordinated-
inauth...](https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/08/more-coordinated-inauthentic-
behavior/)

[2] [https://www.salon.com/2016/10/11/leaked-hillary-clinton-
emai...](https://www.salon.com/2016/10/11/leaked-hillary-clinton-emails-show-
u-s-allies-saudi-arabia-and-qatar-supported-isis/)

~~~
maltalex
How do you know that the takedown was due to the content being anti-something?
I’m genuinely asking.

There is an endless supply of deeply offensive content on fb that’s not taken
down. Including anti-Israel/Pro-Palestine.

If you believe the official announcement, this content was taken down not
because some people disagree with it, but because it’s “inauthentic”.

~~~
prolikewh0a
>How do you know that the takedown was due to the content being anti-
something? I’m genuinely asking.

[https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2018/08/suspect...](https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2018/08/suspected-iranian-influence-operation.html)

>This operation is leveraging a network of inauthentic news sites and clusters
of associated accounts across multiple social media platforms to promote
political narratives in line with Iranian interests. These narratives include
anti-Saudi, anti-Israeli, and pro-Palestinian themes, as well as support for
specific U.S. policies favorable to Iran, such as the U.S.-Iran nuclear deal
(JCPOA).

It seems the word 'inauthentic' is being used as an alternative to
'dissenting'.

------
_zachs
Is anyone surprised that Iranian state media is behind malicious activities?

